# An Open Memo To Admin Regarding Bob Haller



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TO: DBSTalk Admins and Mods
CC: Membership and Guests
FROM: Nick
RE: Bob Haller

I have had it! Today I finally reached my limit of tolerance and patience with Bob Haller's negative posts against Dish, its products and even Dish subscribers. 

As some of you may know by now, I just got my new 811 HD receiver yesterday and am really excited about finally having HD programming. IMO, the 811 is a terrific little box, and is an affordable "no brainer" entree' into HD for many of us. A toe in the pool, so to speak.

Then I read Haller's off-putting posts, most recently about the 811, and worry that forum newbies and guests will read his negative crap and decide against the 811, based soley on the volume of his uninformed and slanted comments. Personally, I would not want to see that happen.

Also of concern is the unknown damage Haller does is to this site with his endless spew of garbage. Every time of day and day of the week, we typically have more unregistered guests visiting here than members and, unfortunately, they, too, are exposed to his relentless negativity against Dish. My concern is the chilling and off-putting effect his posts have on these guests and, in turn,the future growth and popularity of this site.

Attempts have been made in the past to get Bob Haller to cease his pattern of criticism and negativity, but he always resumes the same crap after being warned. Therefor, as a member in good standing of this site, I am asking that you, once and for all, consider an appropriate course of action to finally and effecively deal with this ongoing problem.

Respectfully submitted,

Nick Nixon


----------



## rodb (Dec 5, 2003)

I think whatever problem you have with him should be discussed elsewhere. Whatever motivates your intolerance is more negative than his comments. Rod


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick,

I knew there was something, that we would agree upon. :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nick... I agree 100%


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick,

I agree that ever since Bob has a problem with his 721 he has turned on Dish and been spewing nothing but venom with little concern for the truth or actual facts. However, this place was founded on the principle of free and open discussions without censorship from the mods and staff within the bounds of the terms of service. Though Bob's statement could be taken by some guest or newbie as gospel, I feel that most people that come here (guest or member) are intelligent enough to read more than one person's opinion. And if they read enough messages here or in the other two main forums or the newsgroups, they will see a trend.

The volume of Bob's posts have made him out to be a one-dimensional, venom-spewing, revenge-seeking caricature. Anyone remember Oliver Tse? The "tick-tock" guy? Well...Bob is somewhere in the same plane now.

But he has not broken any ToS rules to my knowledge. So what can the staff here do? The same thing that drove many of us here from another board? The same thing that splintered this board?

Really, the only solution to the issue is to respond to the "facts" (not the emotion) of the erroneous posts with real facts in a short message or to IGNORE the offending posts. There is nothing some one seeking attention hates more than to be ignored!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

rodb said:


> I think whatever problem you have with him should be discussed elsewhere.


 Obviously, I disagree, Rod. Bob Haller's track record of consistent negatively biased postings against Dish, Dish products, and Dish subs is legendary and well documented. I noticed that you have just become a member here, so it's possible you may not be too familiar with Bob Haller's track record. Without going into specifics, his history has been long, notorious and IMO, damaging to this site..



> Whatever motivates your intolerance is more negative than his comments.


 Regretfully, I agree, Rod. What "motivates" my intolerance is the constant and unwavering anti-Dish BS that eternally spews out of Haller's mind. It just goes on and on. He never lets up and he doesn't stop to consider how his unrelenting negativity is damaging this site. I don't think he is capable of understanding the harm he is doing. Since almost everyone here is familiar with this ongoing situation, I think it is appropriate to bring this up once again in public dialogue. That way, even Bob Haller can participate. Democracy at work!

In the past I have been very tolerant toward Bob's posts. But eventually, my tolerance and my patience was worn down. I don't know what your exposure to this and other DBS-related forums has been, but consider this: Bob Haller has been banned from _this_ site before, and he was barred from at least two other sites of which I am aware.

None of us want to see any member barred from participation in this site. Certainly, the hallmark of DBSTalk has been free speech, a tolerance of differing opinions and the encouragement of wide-ranging commentary. But there must be limits. I think that point has been reached and surpassed in this case.
BTW, welcome to DBSTalk.com :hi:


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Nick,

I think I saw the post you're referring to (the one that caused you to have "had it"). I didn't see anything sinister in the post and it even ended with a smiley face, indicating an intention of humor.

Lighten up.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> Nick,
> 
> But he has not broken any ToS rules to my knowledge. So what can the staff here do? The same thing that drove many of us here from another board? The same thing that splintered this board?
> 
> ...


As usual, Tony gets it. Thank you Tony.

There is one other route, one that I have taken myself. Read another board. When I want thoughtful information about E*, sadly, I no longer come here. Because of Bob.

I do come here, however, when I am feeling grumpy knowing that I will find one of Bob's posts that will annoy me and I can channel my anger toward him and then let it go. In a twisted way, he helps me .

I do not support censorship. He should have the right to say what he wants. But boy do I wish I didn't have to read it. Therefore, I have moved my reading elsewhere. This forum is no longer enjoyable to come to.

This is not intended to support another board or criticize this board. These are just my opinions.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Big Bob,

There is an "ignore" feature on the User CP. You would never see an offending user's posts unless you specifically ask for it. Works great!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

As I have said before, I really do think that Bob's negative posts and misinformation are getting out of hand. True, we can use the "ignore" feature to not see his posts but that is NOT going to solve the problem that he is creating. His "half-truths" and misinformation NEED to be responded to and who will do that if all the members that don't want to read his posts block them? The administrator sure are not correcting it.

While I also think that it is great to have an uncensored board, at some point, someone has to take some action to stop the misinformation. New members don't know any better and take what Haller says as reliable information. That is the main problem that I see is letting Haller use this board to voice his vendetta against DISH. it seems that the longer the administrators let this problem go on the worse it becomes. Someone (in authority) needs to say something to Bob Haller about the problem he is creating (in a private message) because he sure won't take advice from the rest of us.

As "Big Bob" said, "This forum is no longer enjoyable to come to".


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't know, there isn't anything in the ToS that says you can ban someone for being an idiot. Hell I'm still here.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Before everyone gets nasty here, I am in contact with Bob Haller about this issue and will post the eventual outcome. Thanks


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I want to seriously apologize to anyone my comments offended. It was NOT a slam against E. I would say the very same thing about direct if they released a new non dVR high def box today. If you ask me rainbow should of never launched with a regular box either. 

I have been posting for awhile I think non DVR boxes are obsolete. Heck once exposed who wants to watch regular TV?

No doubt the low 811 price is because of rainbow, and that will help 811 sales. For those who buy it great! But I sure will NEVER BUY ANY non DVR box. Before this occured tonight I told my wife I am turning off our last 4900 tomorrow.

That leaves us aLL DVR,

Sorry if I offended anyone. It had nothing to do with E it was a statement about the entire industry


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> I want to seriously apologize to anyone my comments offended. It was NOT a slam against E.


Bob,

It was not just the 811 post, it is a LOT of your posts. You are so biased against DISH now you can no longer look at things objectively.

You are doing this board a GREAT injustice by using it for your assault against DISH. Some people don't want to come here anymore BECAUSE OF YOU. You need to realize that and do what is best for eveyone, that is, STOP your "I HATE DISH" posts. We ALL know that. The fact that you can not deal with your problems (get rid of DISH service if you really hate it that much) and get on with your life shows that YOU are the one that really has problems. DISH will fix their problems, you, on the other hand, have some more serious problems that you need to get some profesional help with.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well IN THIS CASE, it wasnt hate anyone. It is a statement about trhe future. Hey I just heard a cable company dropped its SD DVR, and will ONLY offer one a high def one that does both.

If the 721 software is better I will drop the rantinG, ALL i WANT IS A BOX THAT WORKS.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> If the 721 software is better I will drop the rantinG, ALL i WANT IS A BOX THAT WORKS.


So we've heard.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Whydo I keep hearing the two DJ's belowing from the Clock radio again?

"It's Groundhog Day!!!!!!!!!"

Another day, another Bob Haller rant. Sigh, count me in the "vote him off the island" mob. He's killed this site for me as the primary "go to" site for DBS due to the constant noise and those like him who do nothing but complain, but then magically refuse to cancel the awful/criminal/buggy/lousy/fill in your own word service.

It's starting to feel like Lost in Space here. We've got Dr. Smith CONSTANTLY getting us into trouble, yet no one throws him out the airlock. I'm all for the concept of free speech, but I don't advocate yelling "FIRE" in a crowded movie theater either.

I don't if banning would do any good anyway, as the constant barrage of negative "guest" postings would merely increase as he hid behind new aliases.


----------

